# BEAT LA! Bring on the Lakers



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

If both LA and Sac win their final game, the Lakers get the 7th seed.
LA: 45-37
Sac: 44-38

If both LA and Sac lose their final game, the Lakers get the 7th seed.
LA 44-38
Sac:43-39

If LA loses, and Sac wins, they finish with idenical records. 
44-38

The Lakers won the season series 3-2 so that means the Lakers get the #7 seed. 
Oct 28 at LA Lakers L 103-105 Lakers won by 2 points
Jan 19 vs LA Lakers W 118-109 Sac won by 9 points
Feb 23 at LA Lakers L 85-106 Lakers won by 21 points
Mar 14 vs LA Lakers W 114-98 Sac won by 16 points
Mar 22 at LA Lakers L 80-87 Lakers won by 7 points


Everyone else seems to be saying the 7th and 8th seed is still up in the air.

Nope. It's a done deal folks. We managed to avoid the Kings. Time to beat up on the Lakers. I bet we sweep em even without KT. We have had our with with them all year.

If we get KT back for round 2, we got a shot at getting to the Finals. W00t!!!!!!!


----------



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

Wait a minute...it seems Division records are the tie breaker...not season matchups. If that is the case, Sac does get the tie breaker.

Oops.

I'm still pulling for the Lakers this final game...


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Pre-Season games don't matter with the head to head tie breaker so it's tied 2-2 then it goes to the Division Records.


----------



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

Ahhhhhhh...that is what is throwing me off. The Oct28th game was pre-season.

Now I understand.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

I hope you guys destroy them in the first round, so I can spend more time looking at Laura Crofts in-game breasts and not worry about being eliminated before the Lakers are.

It's a beef i got against the lakers, I'll be glad as long as Phoenix or the Clippers go to the WCF's. :clap:


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

Lukasbmw said:


> Nope. It's a done deal folks. We managed to avoid the Kings. Time to beat up on the Lakers. I bet we sweep em even without KT. We have had our with with them all year.


I think Phil and Kobe might have something to say about that


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Whatever the outcome may be, this is a must see playoff series Lakers/Suns fans or not.


----------



## Balmy_Laker (Apr 18, 2006)

Dont cage the beast...


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

As long as we win I don't care who we play. The Suns vs. Kobe will be fun though.


----------



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

I want to play Kobe and whoop his ***. 

Good player? Hell yes. MVP? No. Better then MJ? No. Most selfish player in NBA history? Yes

I honestly believe we have a shot at sweeping them. 

No way we sweep the Kings.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

hope u guys can sweep them. Go Suns!! :banana: :banana: :banana: :clap: :clap: :cheers:


----------



## Balmy_Laker (Apr 18, 2006)

Orange is a lovely color

Pouring from your eyes 

Goodnight Phoniex, your dream is over.

Bleeding.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Becareful what you wish for....


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

let's go *KINGS!!!*

i know i like the Suns, but the kings are my boys! :clap:


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

TheBigDonut said:


> let's go *KINGS!!!*
> 
> i know i like the Suns, but the kings are my boys! :clap:



Leave now...............

Moderator!


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

ha SHUT UP!!! :upset:


:biggrin:


----------



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

It never fails to amaze my how cocky the Laker fans are EVEN though:

1. They barley made the playoffs
2. They were in the lottery last year
3. They finished only a few games above .500
4. The Suns could have swept the season series...news flash...we let you win game 4 so we could play you because we KNOW we can beat you.

I could go on but I won't. I'll let the Suns do the talking.


----------



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

Seattle is worthless. Thanks for nothing Ray Allen!

Now it's on LA to beat the hornets tomorrow.


----------



## bbasok (Oct 30, 2005)

Beat LA...Beat LA... :clap:


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

TheBigDonut said:


> let's go *KINGS!!!*
> 
> i know i like the Suns, but the kings are my boys! :clap:




lol, I had secret vindication when we came back down 17 to beat your Kings by 13 . Of course, secret vindication to those who thought we'd get beat by Kings in the first rd. We're not playing but I can hold everything on that lol. That and we did beat Kings another time with Artest earlier on haha.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

Lukasbmw said:


> It never fails to amaze my how cocky the Laker fans are EVEN though:
> 
> 1. They barley made the playoffs
> 2. They were in the lottery last year
> ...



cocky or confident? when you've got the best player and coach on your team, good things are bound to happen. i know we wont win the championship, but i think we have a good shot at the western conference finals against mavs or spurs.

btw, suns sure did a lot of talking :biggrin: 

although the series is not over yet, the suns now know who the lakers are, dont they?


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

LMAO at this thread...


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

We may not win this series, but hopefully you respect us a little more now.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> We may not win this series, but hopefully you respect us a little more now.


You know what... coming into this series, I kept telling my friends that Lakers gonna take it in 6... but I was scared.. I admit it. But now, it looks like the Suns players/fans are the ones that are scared... its like everytime the suns score you can sort of feel them going 'phew, yes we scored'... like they are struggling... 

Even if Suns do come back and win this series.... hopefully the Lakers have proved something to the NBA that they are coming back soon as an elite team....


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Steez said:


> You know what... coming into this series, I kept telling my friends that Lakers gonna take it in 6... but I was scared.. I admit it. But now, it looks like the Suns players/fans are the ones that are scared... its like everytime the suns score you can sort of feel them going 'phew, yes we scored'... like they are struggling...
> 
> Even if Suns do come back and win this series.... hopefully the Lakers have proved something to the NBA that they are coming back soon as an elite team....


 We're only up one game on the most explosive team in the NBA, so we know nothing is set in stone. If the Suns respect the Lakers now, things are going to be very difficult. If we pull off the upset, I think it will have to be in seven.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Coming into the series, every Suns fan knows our weakness inside is killing us but I have to admit it is worse than I thought. 

Quite frankly, the team we have now (after Kurt Thomas went down) is just Plan C team. Plan A team is with Amare + Kurt Thomas. Plan B team is with Kurt Thomas + Diaw/Bell. Now this is Plan C team. We managed to get 54W but we played like a 50-50 team after KT went down. 

If we can't pass Laker, we can't pass anybody. This is the price we pay for not having the franchise player in Amare and the defensive help we got after last season, Kurt Thomas.


----------



## TGC (Apr 29, 2006)

Yes I knew the paint would be a problem, but I never would've thought suns would've struggled this much with the jumpshot...One game maybe, 2 games, i'm like wtf, 3 games...Oh brother.

But i think some of the suns players, especially nash said it best...we may be defeating ourselves. 

But...You just gotta believe, and I do!


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

TGC said:


> Yes I knew the paint would be a problem, but I never would've thought suns would've struggled this much with the jumpshot...One game maybe, 2 games, i'm like wtf, 3 games...Oh brother.
> 
> But i think some of the suns players, especially nash said it best...we may be defeating ourselves.
> 
> But...You just gotta believe, and I do!


We are not mentally prepared. Tim Thomas has shown some confidence and experience but he is not our life saver. Barbosa has really shown his inexperience. It's unfair to judge him but since we are so short-handed, it's only natural to expect more from him and we are not seeing that. 

The problem with our offense is ball movement. We are relying too much on Nash's creation and Laker knows that. All they need to do is to stay with our shooters. It is not that hard to figure out as a coach. With Amare in the lineup, their defense has to protect inside which will automatically open our shooters. Without Amare, everything falls down to Nash's creation and Phil Jackson knows it the best = to stop the creator. 

Our guys can't create their own shots. Barbosa showed some moments but that's it. Marion has almost none. Tim Thomas has not driven inside that much ever since that 1Q F foul from Walton. Bell has his limitations and Diaw.... unreliable. 

Game 4 improvement will be our ball movement. Make Laker defense rotates all the time. We've been giving them too easy job so far.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

I beg to differ. You say 'if we can't beat the lakers, we can't beat anyone' and that is totally not true. Come on, Phoenix won 54 games in the regular season, they could have won more if they were competing with another team. 

Without Amare or Kurt, they are still a good team and could beat many of the lower seeds (especially in the east). In the west, they can beat any team up to memphis in my opinion. In the East, they could beat any team except for Detroit (miami is so pathetic)


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

afobisme said:


> I beg to differ. You say 'if we can't beat the lakers, we can't beat anyone' and that is totally not true. Come on, Phoenix won 54 games in the regular season, they could have won more if they were competing with another team.
> 
> Without Amare or Kurt, they are still a good team and could beat many of the lower seeds (especially in the east). In the west, they can beat any team up to memphis in my opinion. In the East, they could beat any team except for Detroit (miami is so pathetic)


Yes, we are a "good" team. That got us 1-2 Lakers. That's not bad but far from "great". Laker was best bet 'cause we had the mental advantage over them. With Nash, we won 8 times. Regular season games are less prepared. Players tend to fall into our trap by playing up-tempo with us. Many Western teams also have plan B centers/PF who can pound us inside. We have no plan B and C. We are what we are, short and undersized. We have Skita/Grant/Burke but those 3 are far from being ready. I don't mind seeing them but I doubt they'll have a huge impact. Can you imagine Tim Thomas is our tallest guy out there? LOL


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

yes i get your point, but all season long the suns have been able to - as mike d'antoni says - overcome their weaknesses against teams that exploit them. they are still a good team is my point. thihs whole season they've been able to overcome their weakness.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

afobisme said:


> yes i get your point, but all season long the suns have been able to - as mike d'antoni says - overcome their weaknesses against teams that exploit them. they are still a good team is my point. thihs whole season they've been able to overcome their weakness.


I didn't say the series is over, did I?  

Marion can prove us wrong in Game 4 even though I was hoping in Game 3. We are good but not that good. How many western playoff teams suffer the injuries we are suffering now? None. Amare is easily the starter on any of the western teams. He can easily put up +20 points and put defenders in foul trouble. He can easily open up our shooters. Then there is Kurt Thomas. He allows us to play small ball and give us great toughness.


----------



## MarshallBR (Nov 17, 2005)

jibikao said:


> We are not mentally prepared. Tim Thomas has shown some confidence and experience but he is not our life saver. Barbosa has really shown his inexperience. It's unfair to judge him but since we are so short-handed, it's only natural to expect more from him and we are not seeing that.
> 
> The problem with our offense is ball movement. We are relying too much on Nash's creation and Laker knows that. All they need to do is to stay with our shooters. It is not that hard to figure out as a coach. With Amare in the lineup, their defense has to protect inside which will automatically open our shooters. Without Amare, everything falls down to Nash's creation and Phil Jackson knows it the best = to stop the creator.
> 
> ...


Couldn´t agree more.

The only guys on our team that played along each other in the playoffs are Nash and Marion. The reast of the team wasn´t here or doesn´t have experience playing in the playoffs. And the team has the responsibility of beating the "lowly" seventh seeded Lakers.

It´s the first time Barbosa and Diaw are playing significant time in the playoffs. As for Barbosa, here´s what I think is happening (I only had a chance to watch game 3): First game, he played well maybe because of the excitement of first game, the crowd helped, things like that. The second game, when he entered the game, everybody else was struggling, no one could hit the pacific ocean, so what could you expect from a guy who is 23, is coming off the bench (and from a country with almost no tradition in the sport - with the exception of Oscar Schmidt) and has played about 30 minutes of playoff time?

But I think it is a process. It looks like he played better this game than the second one, and they will get used to playing in this situation. Next game will be critical, and I think they will play better.

What worries me is that Tim Thomas is hurt. Although he says he will play, how well will he move? We need to defend and grab rebounds in order to win this series.

... And another thing: ball movement, as you said. They give the ball to Nash and expect him to make some magic and give the ball to somebody. The lakers put a man close to the shooters, so our "plan" is rouined. Somebody else needs to create his own shot (Diaw, Marion or Barbosa).


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

MarshallBR said:


> Couldn´t agree more.
> 
> The only guys on our team that played along each other in the playoffs are Nash and Marion. The reast of the team wasn´t here or doesn´t have experience playing in the playoffs. And the team has the responsibility of beating the "lowly" seventh seeded Lakers.
> 
> ...


I don't even want to see that much of Barbosa in Game 4. 30mins from him is TOO much. Barbosa was trying to create which turned into soft layups that didn't go in or got blocked, or when he decides to pass, it's dangerous pass. 

This team is Plan C team from Amare to Kurt Thomas. The only other choice in terms of offense is Eddie House. He has to shoot the lights out to set a tone. Too bad he doesn't play well on the road and it's showing it. 

When you guard Nash, you have to guard against your usual instinct. Don't help the penetration and stay with the shooter. This is even worse when we have 4 guys standing outside WATCHING Nash. Marion's activity level picked up in late 4th but it's too late. Why couldn't he be more active since 1st quarter? I have to say I am a little bit upset with coach D right now. It's sooooooooooo obvious that our shooters are not getting open shots with Nash's creation because Laker is determined to change that gameplan. We have no comebacks. 

I need to pay more attention to Diaw tomorrow. I want to see why he hasn't been able to create more shots.


----------



## masterchief1324 (May 1, 2006)

Glad we got to play you guys, glad you wanted to play us. Wouldnt want to play a real team like the spurs.


----------



## masterchief1324 (May 1, 2006)

Lukasbmw said:


> I want to play Kobe and whoop his ***.
> 
> Good player? Hell yes. MVP? No. Better then MJ? No. Most selfish player in NBA history? Yes
> 
> ...


I am just soaking all this up! How has that most selfish player been playing?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

masterchief1324 said:


> Glad we got to play you guys, glad you wanted to play us. Wouldnt want to play a real team like the spurs.


 Series isn't over yet. How about we not pull a TMac before Game 5 is even played?


----------



## masterchief1324 (May 1, 2006)

Didnt say it was, but we all know we would not be up 3-1 against the spurs right now...


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

masterchief1324 said:


> Glad we got to play you guys, glad you wanted to play us. Wouldnt want to play a real team like the spurs.


A real team has LONG gone even before the season starts with Amare going down and then Kurt Thomas. Your team isn't suffering any major injuries so quit talking like that. And I still prefer Laker over Kings.


----------



## masterchief1324 (May 1, 2006)

Chris Mihm isnt a major injury? Right...


----------

